# CiCAR Review - Old Henry Toro



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted in a week or 2...I went swimming in the ocean on July 4th with my trusty camera phone in my pocket, but after soaking it in fresh water and then baking it in the sun for 8 hours, it came back to life with no glitches...Only problem was that the battery didn't survive...So I ordered one on Ebay, which arrived yesterday!

On to the review!

Cigar: Old Henry Toro
Country of Origin: Nicaragua
Date of Purchase: 07/10/08 (gift from non-CL friend)
Date of Burn: 07/15/08
Food Pairing: none
Drink Pairing: none

Prelight:
Smell: toasted bread, strong spice and ammonia burn (strong nasal draw on foot) 
Construction: solid, smooth, rustic red wrapper

Initial burn:
Flavor: There is a great deal of toasted nuts and bread along with hints of 
Draw: Medium (preferred)
Burn: Even with easy lighting

Mid-burn:
Flavor: Hints of leather; strong spice is introduced while maintaining the typical Nicaraguan sweet/spice
Draw: Same
Burn: Even
Additional: Strong, firm ash that is black and white

End burn:
Flavor: Turned sour for the last 2 inches, and I tossed it after that.

Overall:
Impression: This cigar is a young "powerhouse". I thoroughly enjoyed these when they were first released, but was not as impressed with this freshie. I think Pepin is doing too much...Maybe some age would help these!

Rating:
86 - Good cigar, would try again after aging and recommend to those that love stronger cigars.

Thanks all...I'll try to keep them coming! Going to burn some rarities soon too!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great review. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice review, been thinking getting some. I love the band.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I lit up one when they first were released and it was like smoking an atomic fireball. Was the strangest thing. I have a few of the originals left and need to revisit it again.

thanks for sharing


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice review sam


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Woot! more CiCAR action, good save on the phone... god knows I've had to do that course of action myself a few times.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I had a old henry robusto which was gifted to me. Smoked it a couple weeks ago. It was a decent smoke but I had a lot of burn issues. Don't think I would seek them out but I would smoke it if another was gifted to me...I agree with your review.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I had one this weekend and was really surprised on how good it was. 
I enjoyed it alot and plan on getting some more.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

never had one of those, and to be honest, I don't think I would grab them from the shelves at my B&M if they where available over here. The band give, Amho the cigar a cheap appearance. I know, never judge on the appearance but so be it!! 
But I love strong cigars and you did a great review, so I defenly want to try one of these if I can get on in my hands!! :biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice review.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice review thanks for sharing


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great review. Thanks for posting!

I grabbed a sampler a while back and liked them but I do agree they need some age first.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the review and post Sam!! I have never tried one of these before much less heard of it! But ill keep my eyes open now!! Thanks man!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> thanks for the review and post Sam!! I have never tried one of these before much less heard of it! But ill keep my eyes open now!! Thanks man!


Can only be purchased at Holt's, as it is a brand created exclusively for them by Pepin!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I smoked one of these about a month ago, smaller size. Man that thing kicked my butt! Yes I was drinking bourbon with it, but only one drink. It was tasty and I will smoke another given the chance, just won't make it the first cigar of the night!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------

